# Never been to a baptism



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
I have been asked to be godmother to my friends child , the catholic baptism is later this month . Is a baptism very similar to a church of england christening ? As in the service content and the length of it ? Feel very dumb asking   Also i have very very little spare money and i am going to have to get both girls , baptism gifts , theres 2 sisters being baptised both coming up to 10 yrs old ,  money is so tight right now , i can't seem to find anything that i can comfortably afford - any ideas ? I've looked around the shops at the money box's and cross and chains etc but they all seem so expensive . Just wish i had the money to be a little more generous  
Freespirit


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi

I have been to quite a few batisms and the services do seem to be longer than most CofE services, but dont go on forever. I would say that 10 year old girls would be much happier with something they could use rather than money boxes or crosses and chains.  There are lots of deals on at the moment with xmas coming up and Boots do some lovely gifts on 3 for 2, so you could get something free for someone for xmas, or another idea would be more a personal gift, perhaps make them something with their name on it, little girls love anything glittery and sparkly and you can pick up cheap bits all over.  

Good luck, hope you manage to get sorted x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Hi Freespirit

A Catholic Baptism is similar to a C of E christening - nothing to be worried about, no strange secret rituals  

As for gift ideas, I will ponder and get back to you 

Blu


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I have got them a bag of dreams and wishes , but i'm not sure if this is gonna be 'enough'  i don't want to look stingy , especially as i'm god mother to one of them 
This is a Drawstring Organza Bag that has 6 Small Gem Stones 
Amethyst, Aventurine, Blue Agate, Red Jasper, White King and Yellow Agate
And also it contains confetti Stars and a Scroll explaining the special meaning of each Gem Stone
The scroll reads 
A little bag of Dreams and Wishes
Given with love to say...
Happy Baptism Day
(name of child)
(date of Baptism)
May all the dreams you hope come true,
That's what is wished with love for you.

Emmmm bit of a hippy at heart i am


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

That sounds like a fab prezzie Free   they are bound to get all the 'usual' things from other people, your gift is something they will absolutely love 

Jen


----------

